# Looking for a good RDA



## Vape_Da_Ape (8/4/17)

Hi guys looking for a good easy build good flavour RDA while I wait for my OBS nano gold rta coming in the next Couple of weeks , any recommendations , I'm keen on the icon but I see nobody has stock locally . Need to pair it with my DNA therion 75w 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acorn (8/4/17)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> Hi guys looking for a good easy build good flavour RDA while I wait for my OBS nano gold rta coming in the next Couple of weeks , any recommendations , I'm keen on the icon but I see nobody has stock locally . Need to pair it with my DNA therion 75w
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Good value for money would be the Augvape Druga RDA. 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/36313/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (8/4/17)

As @acorn has said, the DRUGA is an excellent choice. I have tried other RDA's in that price range and the DRUGA just seems to be far more superior in terms of build quality.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (8/4/17)

Okay thanks guys who's open tomorrow that I can get stock from ?? And I'm looking for single cool based on flavour production ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acorn (8/4/17)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> Okay thanks guys who's open tomorrow that I can get stock from ?? And I'm looking for single cool based on flavour production ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/new-druga-rda-bf-pin-by-augvape
Don't know of any other vendors at the moment...

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (9/4/17)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> Okay thanks guys who's open tomorrow that I can get stock from ?? And I'm looking for single cool based on flavour production ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At the moment the only vendor that has them is Sir Vape at a great price too. Note that with RDA you would use dual coils. If you want a great single coil RDA then you will be looking at the Hadaly RDA which is over R1000. You can view the review I've done on the DRUGA over here( https://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/36313/ ) and see if this is what you like.


----------



## Spydro (9/4/17)

I really like my Kryten's, Hadaly's, CSMNT, Goon LP and Petri V2 that could all be available local... and the new kid on my block the GP Dripper Pro from Greece..


----------



## Daniel (9/4/17)

Get a SXK Hadaly Clone , in fact get two


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (10/4/17)

daniel craig said:


> At the moment the only vendor that has them is Sir Vape at a great price too. Note that with RDA you would use dual coils. If you want a great single coil RDA then you will be looking at the Hadaly RDA which is over R1000. You can view the review I've done on the DRUGA over here( https://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/36313/ ) and see if this is what you like.




so i decided to hold out and not be impulsive and hunt out a vape shop on a sunday , i'm still looking for a RDA to run me through easter aswell , im based in jozi but going to durbz for easter . @Silver thanx for the heads up bud , i did some research on the druga and i see some guys having 510 drip tips being lose..... are you experiencing this??????


----------



## Silver (10/4/17)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> so i decided to hold out and not be impulsive and hunt out a vape shop on a sunday , i'm still looking for a RDA to run me through easter aswell , im based in jozi but going to durbz for easter . @Silver thanx for the heads up bud , i did some research on the druga and i see some guys having 510 drip tips being lose..... are you experiencing this??????



Thanks @Vape_Da_Ape - but it wasn't me - I dont have the Druga - maybe it was someone else.


----------



## daniel craig (10/4/17)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> so i decided to hold out and not be impulsive and hunt out a vape shop on a sunday , i'm still looking for a RDA to run me through easter aswell , im based in jozi but going to durbz for easter . @Silver thanx for the heads up bud , i did some research on the druga and i see some guys having 510 drip tips being lose..... are you experiencing this??????


I can pick up my dual battery mod just by holding the ultem drip tip on the druga.


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (10/4/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Vape_Da_Ape - but it wasn't me - I dont have the Druga - maybe it was someone else.



shizer it was daniel sorry lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (10/4/17)

@Vape_Da_Ape the safest way is to pop in to Sir Vape and see it for yourself.


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (10/4/17)

daniel craig said:


> @Vape_Da_Ape the safest way is to pop in to Sir Vape and see it for yourself.



yeah i'm thinking of doing that one time then i can decide what i wanna get in the meantime . i wanted to opt for RDTA but i want to experience plenty flavour over clouds as iv'e did the cloud thing and im over it .... only concern i have with dripping is are they thirsty like RTA's ???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (10/4/17)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> yeah i'm thinking of doing that one time then i can decide what i wanna get in the meantime . i wanted to opt for RDTA but i want to experience plenty flavour over clouds as iv'e did the cloud thing and im over it .... only concern i have with dripping is are they thirsty like RTA's ???


That depends on the build you have, the wattage you use, and how frequently you Vape. Dripping does use more juice though. For a good RDTA, I use the Merlin RDTA. You'll find my review of that somewhere in the review section. It's a nice RDTA and the flavor is better than RTA's. What I like about the Merlin RDTA is that its so easy to re-wick. You don't have to be super precise or anything like that. It wicks so well. I've used mine and chain vaped it at 80w and haven't got a dry hit. Any Pro for me was that it doesn't leak or leave excess vapour on my mods.


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (10/4/17)

Or i might just continue with my handy i just S while i wait for the icon RDA really keen on that RDA just not sure if im making the right choice as plenty oke's like plenty diff set ups , As a noob is hella hard to take advice because some guys say easy to build for them wont be easy for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (10/4/17)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> Or i might just continue with my handy i just S while i wait for the icon RDA really keen on that RDA just not sure if im making the right choice as plenty oke's like plenty diff set ups , As a noob is hella hard to take advice because some guys say easy to build for them wont be easy for you


I would suggest you go to the Sir's and see exactly how the deck works and if it is easy enough for you. As always, the easiest deck for a newbie to work on is a velocity deck. There's no deck more simpler than that.


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (10/4/17)

daniel craig said:


> That depends on the build you have, the wattage you use, and how frequently you Vape. Dripping does use more juice though. For a good RDTA, I use the Merlin RDTA. You'll find my review of that somewhere in the review section. It's a nice RDTA and the flavor is better than RTA's. What I like about the Merlin RDTA is that its so easy to re-wick. You don't have to be super precise or anything like that. It wicks so well. I've used mine and chain vaped it at 80w and haven't got a dry hit. Any Pro for me was that it doesn't leak or leave excess vapour on my mods.



sounds good bud , i will be using my DNA 75w , kinda looking at single coil builds ... but hey if the merlin could work i might just aswell give it a try ... i like simplicity and when i do vape i chain vape but mostly when drinking and on weekends . in the week i can do a tank a day sometimes 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (10/4/17)

I feel like this thread has been handled well but just to add 2c to the pile.

Single coil RDA = hadaly
Budget (but great) RDA = Drugga
Top shelf RDA = Goon 24 or CSMNT

Regarding the thirst, subjective but as a general rule RDAs are thirstier (the bigger the build = more watts = more juice)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (10/4/17)

Scissorhands said:


> I feel like this thread has been handled well but just to add 2c to the pile.
> 
> Single coil RDA = hadaly
> Budget (but great) RDA = Drugga
> ...


 okay cool thanx bro , its kak to decide on what to get especially when there's so many options ... One could get a RDTA but some would feel its not the same lol haha


----------



## Scissorhands (10/4/17)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> okay cool thanx bro , its kak to decide on what to get especially when there's so many options ... One could get a RDTA but some would feel its not the same lol haha


Personally im not too keen on RDTAs ,some sware by them, in my experience they are a bit of a "basterd" atty as they dont make great tanks nor a great RDA but can act as both. Then again i dont enjoy conventional dripping (too busy/lazy . . Wich ever you believe) squonking is my happy place


----------

